# Ferts



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i just wondered if anyone could recommend any cheap substrate ferts for rooted plants? and some liquid fert for stem.. they do have to be cheap tho


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

does anyone use these?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270582319116&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

& 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270551504955&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Username in use (Apr 29, 2010)

That fert i told you about is the only fert i ever used and i have rooted and stem plants and i never vacuum my gravel and everything grows amazingly to well


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i washed my gravel out last week  not greatly but still washed it out looks like i'll be getting one of my old filter sponges like you suggested Username in use i have some really filthy ones which have been sat in my box filter in the bow front for about 2/3 months doing nothing since i replaced the filter


----------

